

FIQ Handlers in the ARM Linux Kernel - buserror
http://free-electrons.com/blog/fiq-handlers-in-the-arm-linux-kernel/

======
buserror
Useful bits of information in there. The fact the arm-gic driver doesn't
handle any of the priority features of the GIC can be quite a bit of
hindrance. At least, FIQ gives you ONE trump card.

